# GT: Indiana (5-7) at Dallas (6-7)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Indiana (5-7) at Dallas (6-7)*
# Game info: 8:30 pm EST Tue Nov 25, 2008
# TV: FSIN, KTXA​


> Rick Carlisle led the Indiana Pacers to one of their most successful seasons in franchise history, but was fired three years later after the first of what is now three straight seasons without a postseason berth.
> 
> Carlisle faces his former team for the first time Tuesday when he and the Dallas Mavericks look to win their fifth straight.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008112506


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Mavericks find a way to win, 109-106*



> The Mavericks found the perfect recipe for busting a win streak Tuesday night. Just forget how to rebound, shoot horribly from 3-point range and let the opponent get plenty of open looks at the basket.
> 
> And yet, somehow the Mavericks now have won five in a row.
> 
> ...


http://mavsblog.dallasnews.com/archives/2008/11/mavericks-find-a-way-to-win-109106.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

5 in a row... still not impressed though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5 in the row!?!?!

That's more like .500 basketball...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> 5 in the row!?!?!
> 
> That's more like .500 basketball...


Why do I feel the need to bring up the Cowboys every time I see you nowadays ? :sadbanana:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

they eek by the crappy pacers and ppl are excited? meh


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sure, especially after going 2-7.


----------

